# New dog, new food and lots of gas



## poe (Oct 29, 2010)

We added a dog to our family three weeks ago. When he arrived, he was eating Canidea. We had purchased Canidae for our boxer and GSD before they both passed away last. We left our new dog on the Canidae for the first full week and the slowly began to introduce Nature's Variety Instinct. He has been on just NV for maybe a week.

While boxers gassy, his response to NV doesn't seem positive. I am not overfeeding, yet he is super gassy. The gas has seemingly gotten worse over the last three days and today he clearly has an off tummy. 

Do some dogs have an initial adjustment period to grain-free?


----------



## cast71 (Sep 16, 2010)

Hi, How old is your boxer? It sounds like you transitioned to the new food right. Maybe your dog needs a longer time to adjust. Try going back and mixing half of Canidae and half of NV. See if his system settles down. If not you may need to look for a different grain free diet. There are a lot to choose from. I just switched my sisters lab to a grain free with no problems. We did do a longer transition, about 2 weeks.


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

I seem to remember this is a symptom of NV for some dogs, if you look back at some of the other dogfood threads you might find it. You can give it a longer period of time for transition adjustment and definitely make sure sure your not feeding off the guidelines on the bag as they are always too much.

I always reccommend the Acana line as a great grain free line, not too high protein and most dogs do really well on it. Good Luck!


----------



## poe (Oct 29, 2010)

My dog is 4.5. We switched him over a period of a week or so and he has been on just NV for over a week. Poor guy, I'd hate to switch him again, so I guess I will give him another week and make a decision.


----------



## RCTRIPLEFRESH5 (Feb 11, 2010)

i switched to canidae grain free and my dog did very well on it...i suggest it if youre sweityching from canidae reg als


----------

